

Facebbok Shares of AdAge Agency A-List - slonfon

http://chart.apis.google.com/chart?chxt=y&#38;chxr=0,0,1300&#38;chs=500x600&#38;cht=bvs&#38;chdl=1+www.wk.com+1263|5+www.droga5.com+345|7+www.edelman.com+330|10+www.teamdetroit.com+283|3+www.mullen.com+195|2+www.mcgarrybowen.com+169|4+www.resource.com+141|8+www.cpgrr.org+123|6+www.360i.com+95|9+www.latinworks.com+13|%23+in+AdAge+-+url+-+%23+of+shares&#38;chco=ce3b00|004286|61ba00|DF5B26|1d3c5c|568028|8d482c|1e65af|7ed224|723100|FFFFFF&#38;chd=t1:1263,345,330,283,195,169,141,123,95,13,0&#38;chds=0,1300&#38;chbh=a&#38;chtt=AdAge+A-List|Ordered+by+%23+of+Shares+on+Facebook<p>Inspired by http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2347428<p>Related to http://adage.com/special-reports/agencyalist/147
======
slonfon
Facebook Shares:
[http://chart.apis.google.com/chart?chxt=y&chxr=0,0,1300&...](http://chart.apis.google.com/chart?chxt=y&chxr=0,0,1300&chs=500x600&cht=bvs&chdl=1+www.wk.com+1263|5+www.droga5.com+345|7+www.edelman.com+330|10+www.teamdetroit.com+283|3+www.mullen.com+195|2+www.mcgarrybowen.com+169|4+www.resource.com+141|8+www.cpgrr.org+123|6+www.360i.com+95|9+www.latinworks.com+13|%23+in+AdAge+-+url+-+%23+of+shares&chco=ce3b00|004286|61ba00|DF5B26|1d3c5c|568028|8d482c|1e65af|7ed224|723100|FFFFFF&chd=t1:1263,345,330,283,195,169,141,123,95,13,0&chds=0,1300&chbh=a&chtt=AdAge+A-List|Ordered+by+%23+of+Shares+on+Facebook)

------
slonfon
Also related: <http://ediscope.labs.yahoo.net/>

